# Retriever club event idea



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'd like opinions on an event idea I have for the retriever clubs I'm a member of. 

What do you think about an event at a local public shooting range that shows club members how to use a shotgun and how the various functions of different actions are? Maybe include popper gun use for gunner stations. 

My goal is to get more people involved in working gunner stations. There always seems to be a shortage of people willing to shoot live flyers also. 

Just because we are involved in retriever clubs doesn't mean that we know anything about guns. I've been taking friends individually to the range to show them. But if maybe we could get a group?

Does your club do anything like this to help out people that don't know how to shoot or even to operate a popper gun. Those of you that don't know what a popper gun is, it's the shotguns we use at events that shoot blanks. They are still loaded and shot like a shotgun, and still can be dangerous.

Any thoughts or other ideas?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Our club trains together as a group on a weekly basis during the event season. We use these sessions to teach club members how to work the various stations and equipment. The most difficult thing to get are competent flyer throwers. (It's hard to learn to throw a good consistent flyer.) 

Teaching people to shoot is a more complicated matter due to the safety issues involved. You really need to investigate how complex this can become. You may be looking at something that can several sessions over multiple weeks to complete.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

well, I'm not sure about using newbies at a test shooting but I do think that teaching gun stuff is a great thing. I had never held a gun before all of this. I had no idea what to do, how to load it, the safeties and all that stuff. In HRC you have to be able to do all of that for tests after started so I had to stress over learning it and training my dogs. AT a ladies' handler seminar I went to I was not alone, at least half but maybe more were in the same boat. It would be handy for a lot of people I think. 

I agree with the grumpy old man above about throwing. Often we will have bumper throwing sessions at the beginning or end of a club day  There is an art to it, you know. ha ha.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

What we found to work at our group meetings is that everyone participating has to also help in the working stations. After dogs we rotate. Two per working station and couple the ones who know how to operate a winger a gun with the ones who are new. 
It helps the new people learn how t throw, load, shoot etc and also helps the club members to better know each other.

As far as shooting a flier I think it is something you need to encourage outside of the club. IMHO too much liability and safety issues involved to do that as part of the club.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You all are right about shooting flyers. I'm just trying to inspire people to learn and get out there, especially women. So I'll keep taking people one at a time to the range on my own.

But yes to learning how to throw a bumper and where to throw it. How to help the puppies. How to load the popper guns. Nobody ever rotates here. Whoever volunteers in the beginning, is out there until the end. Saturday I walked back to the holding blinds and asked for someone to replace me, I got a bunch of blank looks. I wanted to run my dog too! Yes it's nice to hang out where it's warm and drink coffee. But someone has to stand out in that windy cold field helping your puppies! Anyway I was peaved on Saturday about the lack of people willing to step up and help at the gunner stations. How to get everyone to rotate in the field?

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Our two training groups are set ahead of time. By each Wednesday before the training you have to email if you plan to attend, the number of dogs and level of dogs. The groups are then split to make sure that each level is proportionally divided between the groups. Each group has a group leader. Each station is only given 5 to 6 birds, when you come in to re-bird you rotate. At the beginning of the training we all meet to discuss the set up and order and helpers. 
I think that some are just shy to help and some just are not into helping. If the rules are set ahead of time there are no surprises.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> I'd like opinions on an event idea I have for the retriever clubs I'm a member of.
> 
> What do you think about an event at a local public shooting range that shows club members how to use a shotgun and how the various functions of different actions are? Maybe include popper gun use for gunner stations.
> 
> ...


Give it a shot! (Pardon the pun).

It's worth a try.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Just a thought - could you check with your state fish and wildlife agency and see if someone would be willing to come to a club meeting and run a hunter education course? It might vary from state to state, but in my home state of Colorado, most of the coursework can be completed online and then there is a day-long in-person session that culminates in a check-out shoot. Maybe they could customize something for your club? State fish and wildlife agencies are generally really interested in anything that could get more people involved in hunting. I helped at a gunner station recently at my club's hunt test, but I don't know if I would have felt comfortable doing so if I hadn't recently completed hunter ed. I definitely think you're on to something!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I was at the state shooting range on Sunday and spoke to them about having the club come by. I thought that maybe if we had some members that had guns they could bring them and we could all talk about them and take turns shooting them. The range only charges $15 for a box of 25 shells. Way cheaper than the store and you can get as many boxes as you want. The state guy said we couldn't set up a formal event and keep the place to ourselves. They would have to be open to the public all their usual hours and days. But there are lots of times when I go that the range is empty and I have the place to myself. So it's definitely doable. 

As for hunter ed. We have a pretty good structure for hunter ed up here. You can do the online class, then a 1/2 day in person. Or do an all day in person. At that same shooting range they do them all year. I'd be happy to give people the information about it. The only reason to do it here is to hunt on a few federal parcels in the area. Otherwise hunter ed isn't necessary for hunting licenses. Hunter ed doesn't hurt to have and gun safety is always important. I do have my hunter ed card.

I've taken a few friends to the range and they always enjoy learning how to shoot with nobody else around. It's a quiet environment and pretty good for showing someone new. The guys at the range are great at really helping out and accommodating new people. They walk you through everything you need to know and do. Taking the mystery out of shooting is my goal.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I cannot see myself shoot a flyer any time soon. That is when I volunteer DH! Even though he is not too keen on shooting farm raised ducks - it just goes against his hunting principle.


----------

